# 12g nano cube, from salt to fresh in a weekend.



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow I really like the look of it now... That wood and anubias go great together. As for foreground I would suggest doing something small and compact that doesn't require to much maintenetce or light. I think a gloss carpet would really make this take look outstanding.


----------



## mthomas356 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 12g nano as well and I was debating whether I could switch it over to a freshwater (currently empty with the exception of a turbo snail). Did you switch out the pump? The standard pump is too much flow for a freshwater tank and wanted to see how you approached it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

NanoDave said:


> Wow I really like the look of it now... That wood and anubias go great together. As for foreground I would suggest doing something small and compact that doesn't require to much maintenetce or light. I think a gloss carpet would really make this take look outstanding.


Thanks. I'll look into glosso. A nice short compact carpet would by nice. though, glosso is a high light plant



mthomas356 said:


> I have a 12g nano as well and I was debating whether I could switch it over to a freshwater (currently empty with the exception of a turbo snail). Did you switch out the pump? The standard pump is too much flow for a freshwater tank and wanted to see how you approached it.


I'm actually using an even more powerful pump than it originally had. I upgraded it while still a salt tank. If it proves too much I'll swap it out for the stock one


----------

